#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Das münchhausen Syndrom >

## fiafi

Hallo,  
ich habe das münchhausen Syndrom und habe mich dazu entschlossen in die Therapie zu gehen. Bis jetzt habe ich keinem erzählt, dass ich das habe. Auch mein Hausarzt ahnt das nicht.  
Gibt es hier vielleicht betroffene oder einfach wissende, die mir kurz beschreiben können, wie so eine Therapie aussieht? wird man da auch medikamentös behandelt? 
hat man überhaupt Chancen auf Heilung bei diesem Syndrom? lohnt es sich anzufangen? 
Kann ich weiter arbeiten?   
Und für mich das wichtigste: gehe ich zu jedem beliebigen Psychotherapeuten damit?oder soll ich erst nach Ärzten suchen, die sich mit dieser Störung auskennen?  
Für eine " erste Hilfe- Auskunft" wäre ich dankbar!

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Fiafi, 
erst mal finde ich es klasse, dass Du bemerkt hast, das da etwas nicht ganz normal läuft und Du dies nun ändern möchtest.
Wie eine Therapie beim Münchhausen Syndrom aussieht weiß ich nicht. Auch über die "Heilungschancen" weiß ich nichts, gehe aber schon davon aus, dass es gelingt etwas zu verbessern.
Ich nehme mal an, dass Du Dein Syndrom erst mal so geheim wie möglich halten möchtest. 
Ich bin mir bei den Abrechnungsgeschichten nicht sicher, aber man scheint mit 10 Euro auch direkt beim Psychotherapeuten vorsprechen zu dürfen. 
Dann weiß man auch um die Wichtigkeit, dass Du zumindest bei Deinem Therapeuten das Gefühl hast: Ja das paßt. Eine Therapie bei Jemanden der Dir unsympatisch ist macht wenig Sinn. Daher gibt es sogenannte Probestunden. (Weiß aber nicht wieviel das sind). 
Darf ich mal fragen was Dich dazu bewogen hat, Dir jetzt Hilfe zu suchen? Hast Du Dir schon bleibende Schäden zugezogen? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## fiafi

Hi Ulrike,
die Beweggründe sind einfach diese, dass ich mein Leben ändern möchte. Ich möchte einfach nicht mehr "nur an die Ärzte denken", denn ALLES dreht sich bei mir um den einen Gedanken, wie werde ich krank, wie komme ich an die oder die Krankheit. Es ist einfach schrecklich, so verstreicht mein Leben, sinnlos und traurig. Ich bin auch beziehungsunfähig und alles ist ein Mist. Das möchte ich einfach nicht mehr.
Bleibende Schäden habe ich eigentlich keine, bis auf eine Narbe am Unterarm. Ich war immer darauf bedacht, dass ich "nach der Krankheit" nicht hässlich aussehe!!!! Aber die Krankheiten sind manchmal auch lebensbedrohlich und ich auf der Intensivstation lande- dann freue ich mich!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich eh schon zum Teil es alleine schaffe mich nicht mehr oft krank zu machen, eigentlich gar nicht mehr so aber werde ich in "echt" krank dann freue ich mich und möchte die Krankheit noch verschlimmern....ach ich weiß nicht, wahrscheinlich können mich psychisch gesunde gar nicht verstehen und das nachvollziehen.- ich verstehe das auch nicht, warum ich so geworden bin. aber vielleicht schaffe ich es jetzt anzugehen, das wünsche ich mir eben sehr...
vielleicht bekomme ich noch mehr Anregungen.
Lg zurück

----------


## dreamchaser

Es ist einfach schrecklich, so verstreicht mein Leben, sinnlos und traurig.
--> Wenn du solche Gedanken hast, dann solltest du dich an die nächste Psychiatrie wenden. Dort wird man dir akut helfen und kann dir ggf., auch Adressen für die weitere Therapie geben.

----------


## corvus corax

> ....so aber werde ich in "echt" krank dann freue ich mich und möchte die Krankheit noch verschlimmern...

 Hallo fiafi...
bei diesem Satz hatte ich grad eine Art déja-vu ... nicht bezüglich meiner selbst, aber bezüglich meiner "Frau Mutter" ... die hat/te das auch echt gut drauf. 
Das Münchhausen-Syndrom wurde bei ihr nie diagnostiziert, war aber auch diverse male in Diskussion. Es wurde leider nie genauer abgeklärt, da sie nie gesund genug war, sich auf die psychischen Komponenten einzulassen (was ich sehr bedaurDir möchte ich sagen.. "Hut ab" dass Du für Dich die Entscheidung getroffen hast ernsthaft Hilfe zu suchen.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, kannst Du bei jedem Psychotherapeuten direkt vorstellig werden (unter Bezahlung der Praxisgebühr) so dass Du keine Überweisung erfragen musst.  Dann hast Du jeweils 5 probatorische Sitzungen, in welchen Du ergründen kannst, ob der/die  Therapeut/in die richtige Wahl war. 
Wie die Thera für Dein Störungsbild aussehen wird, kann ich Dir ach nicht sagen, denn das hängt auch jeweils vom Therapeuten ab. 
So... nun genug "gelabert" ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und viel Kraft Deinen Weg zu gehen ... Erfolge wirst Du haben, genauso auch Rückschritte... aber die gehören dazu... es geht gar nicht ohne... 
Gruß
corvus corax

----------


## fiafi

> Es ist einfach schrecklich, so verstreicht mein Leben, sinnlos und traurig.
> --> Wenn du solche Gedanken hast, dann solltest du dich an die nächste Psychiatrie wenden. Dort wird man dir akut helfen und kann dir ggf., auch Adressen für die weitere Therapie geben.

 puhh, das wäre zu heftig für mein Geschmack. Ich mache jetzt ( sobald ich einen Arzt finde) einen Termin und informiere mich einfach über den Therapieweg, die Chancen usw. 
Ich bin gerade nicht akut gefährdet- sage ich mal, weil ich zur Zeit auf das ständig "Krank sein wollen" überhaupt keine Lust mehr habe, dadurch denke ich oder bilde ich mir ein, doch vielleicht nie wieder dieses Bedürfnis zu verspüren und dieses Syndrom für immer loswerden kann, wenn ich nur will, wenn ich mir Mühe gebe.  
Ich muss auch sagen, es ist seit ca drei Jahren wirklich gut geworden. Ich bin kaum beim Arzt, wirklich nur dann, wenn ich auch "in echt" krank werde - trotzdem, ich bin dann nicht traurig, oder mache mich fertig, weil ich krank bin, im Gegenteil, es freut mich eben. Aber dass ich, wie vor noch ein paar Jahren, mich mit Absicht krank mache ( und ich habe wirklich ganz schlimme Sachen gemacht ) das gibt es nicht mehr. Aber ich weiß eben auch, dass das Münchausen Syndrom immernoch in mir schlummert, um dann vielleicht eines Tages voll auszubrechen? keine Ahnung, was meine Psyche so mit mir noch anstellt. 
Deswegen auch diese Überlegung beim mir mit dieser Therapie. Vielleicht habe ich in so einem Stadium gar keine schlechten Chancen davon loszukommen! Und wenn ich, so wie jetzt, diese Lust auf "Krank sein" nicht habe, dann lebe ich ganz normal, habe Spaß, ich arbeite- niemand würde sagen, dass ich so ein Leiden in mir trage. Ich bin auch kaum krankgeschrieben, weil ich mich gerade sehr gut "halten kann" aber ich habe auch Angst, dass sich dieser Zustand ändert und ich wieder im Krankenhaus lande......    

> Hallo fiafi...
> bei diesem Satz hatte ich grad eine Art déja-vu ... nicht bezüglich meiner selbst, aber bezüglich meiner "Frau Mutter" ... die hat/te das auch echt gut drauf. 
> Das Münchhausen-Syndrom wurde bei ihr nie diagnostiziert, war aber auch diverse male in Diskussion. Es wurde leider nie genauer abgeklärt, da sie nie gesund genug war, sich auf die psychischen Komponenten einzulassen (was ich sehr bedaurDir möchte ich sagen.. "Hut ab" dass Du für Dich die Entscheidung getroffen hast ernsthaft Hilfe zu suchen.
> Wie schon gesagt wurde, kannst Du bei jedem Psychotherapeuten direkt vorstellig werden (unter Bezahlung der Praxisgebühr) so dass Du keine Überweisung erfragen musst. Dann hast Du jeweils 5 probatorische Sitzungen, in welchen Du ergründen kannst, ob der/die Therapeut/in die richtige Wahl war. 
> Wie die Thera für Dein Störungsbild aussehen wird, kann ich Dir ach nicht sagen, denn das hängt auch jeweils vom Therapeuten ab. 
> So... nun genug "gelabert" ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und viel Kraft Deinen Weg zu gehen ... Erfolge wirst Du haben, genauso auch Rückschritte... aber die gehören dazu... es geht gar nicht ohne... 
> Gruß
> corvus corax

 für mich habe ich schon erkannt, dass ich diese Krankheit habe und das macht mich eben so traurig aber ich werde mir jetzt auch ganz viel Mühe geben, dass ich keinen " Anfall " mehr erleide. Ich beherrsche mich schon so gut ich kann. Trotzdem, Krankheiten machen mich nicht fertig wie "normale" Menschen, deswegen wäre so eine Therapie zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sicherlich was Gutes- so denke ich, ob man das überhaupt therapieren kann, weiß ich natürlich nicht. 
Ich habe auch Angst, dass ich in irgendeiner Anstalt lande- das würde ich nicht durchstehen, ich will ganz normal mein Leben führen und nebenher vielleicht die Therapie machen- das wäre super! 
Danke für eure Anregungen und Antworten

----------


## Münchhausen

> ich habe das münchhausen Syndrom und habe mich dazu entschlossen in die Therapie zu gehen. Bis jetzt habe ich keinem erzählt, dass ich das habe. Auch mein Hausarzt ahnt das nicht.

 Sind Sie sicher, dass es sich wirklich um die von Ihnen genannte Störung handelt? Meinem bisherigen Wissen zufolge sind Patienten mit Münchhausen-Syndrom nicht nur nicht therapiewillig, sondern nicht einmal indikationseinsichtig.    

> Gibt es hier vielleicht betroffene oder einfach wissende, die mir kurz beschreiben können, wie so eine Therapie aussieht? wird man da auch medikamentös behandelt? hat man überhaupt Chancen auf Heilung bei diesem Syndrom?

 Das alles wüsste ich auch gern, da eine nahe Angehörige seit 2 Jahren an diesem Syndrom leidet und bereits Heerscharen von Ärzten, Kliniken, Therapeuten und Privatpersonen verschlissen und teilweise ins Unglück gestürzt hat. Weder Indikations- noch Therapieeinsicht sind bei ihr zu erkennen.    

> lohnt es sich anzufangen? Kann ich weiter arbeiten?

 Da Ihr Beitrag schon ein Jahr alt ist, würde mich interessieren, was Ihnen inzwischen widerfahren ist?    

> Und für mich das wichtigste: gehe ich zu jedem beliebigen Psychotherapeuten damit?oder soll ich erst nach Ärzten suchen, die sich mit dieser Störung auskennen?

 Auch eine Antwort auf diese Frage wäre für mich hilfreich, danke im Voraus!

----------


## Don

Hallo Liebe Justitia
Die Arkaden von Münchhausen  Syndrom.sind  Mann gibt Krankheiten vor wie aus den Lehrbuch Anatomie Man kann den Puls Hochjagen man Gibt Krankheiten an die man Erfindet die an  Münchhausen  Syndrom Leidet .   bei dir Erstiren aber keine Abklärung findet. Man Erfindet Krankheiten. Wen der Arzt in Krankenhaus das Münchhausen Syndrom -Dyanostisiert  und  der Patent da Hinter Komm oder mann nimmt in nicht Ernst oder der Arzt sagt das sie an das Münchhausen Syndrom Leidet. Vliiid  er das Krankenaus  er hinhalb von Minuten. auch das Münchhausen Stellvertreter Syndrom Gibt es beide Krankheiten sind Schwer Nachweisbar,Dein Hausarzt Sollte wissen das du an die Krankheit leidestes gibt Heilung wen mann den Pasten Ernest nimmt Verschwindet sie wie sie angefangen hat.Justitia ich Hofe das du kein Schaden Genomen hast. Bitte Schreibe
Mit Schönen Gruß
Don

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo don... 
nicht justizia hat diese krankheit... fiafi glaubt das von sich...  :Zwinker:  
@ münhausen  

> Sind Sie sicher, dass es sich wirklich um die von Ihnen genannte Störung  handelt? Meinem bisherigen Wissen zufolge sind Patienten mit  Münchhausen-Syndrom nicht nur nicht therapiewillig, sondern nicht einmal  indikationseinsichtig.

 klasse, noch so ein bücherkrat (ja, richtig gelesen)... alles, was nicht lehrbuchmäßig läuft gibt es nicht...  
jeder mensch ist anders, warum sollte fiafi nicht die berühmte ausnahme sein, oder ihre frau mutter war eine? 
und fiafi hat erkannt, das sie ein problem hat und will was tun... wichtig. obs nun münchhausen ist spielt dabei erstmal keine rolle, sondern das sie sich hilfe sucht. das herauszufinden ist arzt-/therapeutensache... 
deine so einfach hingeschmissene bemerkung verunsichert nur...  
ich bin sehrwohl der meinung, das auch psychisch erkrankte lichte momente haben und sehrwohl auch mal erkennen können, was mit ihnen los ist. ihnen das abzusprechen verschlimmert die sache nur, weil sie eh schon kaum selbstwertgefühl und selbstbewusstsein haben. immerhin gibt ihnen die außenwelt ständig zu verstehen, das sie entweder nicht ganz dicht sind, oder ja alles ganz anders ist, als sie es sehen... 
wie sollen sie je lernen, sich auf sich und ihre wahrnehmung zu verlassen, wenn man ihnen selbst das einfach mal so nebenbei abspricht? du musst ja nicht zustimmen, wenn du nicht daran glaubst. aber einfach mal die möglichkeit zulassen, das es an dem ist... 
ein wenig mehr sorgfalt im umgang mit anderen (kranken) menschen würde die welt gesünder machen, glaub mir...

----------

